# Need some math help.



## jaustin (Dec 13, 2014)

I want to make a flag cutting board. But having problems with figuring the math.

Here is a website for the flag spec.
http://www.usflag.org/flagspecs.html

I like to finish up with a flag approx 13" wide That will keep the stripes 1 ".

I am having problems calculating the field and stars dimensions.

Could someone give me a math class on figuring this out?

John


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 13, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, all you gotta do is multiply everything by 13 to get your dimensions, since it appears that everything is based off a 1" rule. 

Assuming my math is correct, your total length would be 24.7"... and the blue box for the stars would be 9.88" wide by 7.005" tall. The stars would have a diameter of .8008". 

Now, the weird part is that if the stripes are 1", the width of the blue box should be an even 7"... but the width of the stripes based on those dimensions don't quite hit an inch (.9997)... so I'd say as long as you're in the ballpark, it won't be even noticeable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jaustin (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks.
Sat and looked at it for awhile and scratched my head. 

Don't know when I am going to get to attempt making it but hopefully after the first of the year.
John


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll write it all out to see if this makes sense for any future calculations. We'll assume A is the base, since it is the "1" in the diagram.

*E *= 1/13*A* so 1" = 1/13*A* so *A *= 13"
*B* = 1.9*A* so *B* = 24.7
*C = *0.5385*A* so *C *= 7.005"
*D *= 0.76*A * so *D* = 9.88"
*F *= 0.054*A* so *F* = 0.702"
*G = *0.063*A * so *G* = 0.819"
*H* = 0.063*A* so *H* = 0.819"
*K = *0.0616*A* so *K* = 0.8008"


----------

